# iBook, PowerBook et TV



## AR75 (17 Juin 2005)

Que me conseilleriez-vous comme carte TV pour mon powerbook g4 100Go de disque dur, sachant que je possède une freebox avec accès TV, mais point de TV ni l'antenne.
d'avance merci.
A R


----------



## doojay (17 Juin 2005)

AR75 a dit:
			
		

> Que me conseilleriez-vous comme carte TV pour mon powerbook g4 100Go de disque dur, sachant que je possède une freebox avec accès TV, mais point de TV ni l'antenne.
> d'avance merci.
> A R


Bonjour et bienvenue 
    Jen e pense pas que tu puisse avoir la tv sans antenne. Il y a juste un truc qui me revient une société a fait une carte pcmcia tuner decodeur tnt avec une antenne mais je ne sais plus qui d'ailleurs cela m'interesserai aussi de savoir à part bien sur si j'ai rêvé


----------



## Mig69 (18 Juin 2005)

Il y a plus simple, tu achètes un tuner TV en USB 
Ca coûte vers les 75¤ je crois.
++


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

Bienvenue sur MacG !

Si tu veux regarder la TV qui sort de la freebox, tu as besoin d'une carte tuner avec une entrée vidéo, par exemple ça : 
http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=10_153_1023&products_id=4304

Tu n'as pas besoin d'une antenne, les chaînes TV passent par l'ADSl et par ta freebox.

Tu devras connecter la prise péritel de ta Freebox sur les connecteurs RCA du boitier.


----------



## golf (20 Juin 2005)

Bonjour et bienvenue

Avant de poser une question, faire une recherche  dans le forum pour voir si un fil n'est pas déjà ouvert 
D'autre part, dans la FAQ de "Périphériques", beaucoup de fils actifs y sont évoqués 

Par exemple :
Mac et TV 

Elgato : EyeTV, EyeHome, EyeConnect [2]...
Elgato : EyeTV, EyeHome, EyeConnect [1]...

Tuner TV externe : TVBOX-2 [Energy-Formac]... 

TNT [Tv Num Terrestre] et Mac !... 

Connexion à une télévision


----------



## cbrunon (19 Juillet 2005)

Salut,

Voilà, je viens de m'acheter un Powerbook et j'ai une prise télé dans mon appart. Alors je voudrais bien regarder la télé sur mon portable. Qu'est ce qu'il faut que je rajoute? 

Merki bokou


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juillet 2005)

Bienvenue sur MacG!

Une petite recherche t'aurais permis de voir ce fil : FAQ, suivez le guide...


Sinon, je pencherais pour un eye TV 200 ou 400, suivant que tu recoives la TNT ou non.
Par contre, si tu as le cable, il te faut le eyeTV610


----------



## Giam_ (5 Août 2005)

J'ai lu à peu près tout ce qui concernait les Périph's EyeTV 200, 400, 410, 610...et cela ne correspond pas (surtout point de vues tarifs en fait) à l'utilisation que je désire en faire.
Nous déménageons pour Paris fin septembre et notre surface de survie sera réduite - donc nous prenons le minimum - et le PowerBook servira (en dehors de mon usage en tant qu'étudiant) pour la Hi fi, le stockage et surtout de TV - utilisation simple donc : regarder les chaînes "classiques" que sont ARTE et France TV par exemple, la possibilité d'enregistrement de programmes n'étant que très accessoire.

Et en ce qui concerne l?EyeTV TNT à 149 Euros !!! Y a t-il des retours positifs ? http://http://store.apple.com/Apple...SquIBc1jBV5a/0.0.11.1.0.6.23.1.12.1.4.0.0.1.0 
L'USB est-elle vraiment handicapante par rapport au Firewire ?

Quelle est donc la solution la plus adapté ? merci bcp. pour vos éclairages.


----------



## Cyberdid5150 (5 Août 2005)

Demain paraitra sur Pomme Grenette un test (ou plutôt une présentation) de la carte PCMCIA DVB-T

Sur mon Powerbook elle est Top, mais il ne faut pas bouger sous peine de perte de signal.


----------



## Giam_ (5 Août 2005)

> Demain paraitra sur Pomme Grenette un test (ou plutôt une présentation) de la carte PCMCIA DVB-T
> 
> Sur mon Powerbook elle est Top, mais il ne faut pas bouger sous peine de perte de signal.



Ca marche sur Mac ? - en tout cas du point de vue tarif, c'est plus dans mes cordes   je reste donc attentif à la sortie de ce test. Merci

S'il s'agit de l'élu - un coup de boule sera de circonstance


----------



## Cyberdid5150 (5 Août 2005)

130 Euros, tu trouve cela cher ???

 :mouais:


----------



## Giam_ (5 Août 2005)

149 sur Apple.fr ) et pour simplement remplacer ma GROSSE tv oui c'est cher pour moi actuellement - mais les possibilités offerte par le logiciel sont convaincantes. Néanmoins, l'usage que je souhaite en faire ne nécessite pas ce logiciel, maintenant s'in n'existe que cela...ben je passe à la caisse où je m'absteint de regarder la tv ou encore j'achète un mini-poste de télé...pourquoi pas d'ailleurs - j'm'en vais faire un tour sur fnac.com  :rateau:


----------



## Cyberdid5150 (5 Août 2005)

La carte PCMCIA DVB-T que j'ai coute 130 Euros, elle fonctionne avec EyeTV. Je pense que c'est une des soluces les moins cheres pour avoir la TV sur un portable (en plus, tu n'a pas à trimbaler un boitier, juste la carte, une antenne que tu clipse sur l'écran et le câble qui relie les 2). Si en plus, comme moi tu as un écran additionnel (j'ai personellement un LG 19 pouces Flatron), tu peux regarder la TV tout en surfant, ou en faisant autre chose sur ton écran !
Cette carte est pour l'instant la solution la moins onéreuse que j'ai pu trouver !


----------



## Giam_ (5 Août 2005)

En surfant sur les tests labos de MacG je m'aperçois que les antennes fournies par ElGato ne produisent pas l'effet escompté... c'est complexe de regarder la TV de nos jour  j'vais finir par embarquer mon monstre de TV cathodique


----------



## Cyberdid5150 (5 Août 2005)

Attention, la carte PCMCIA n'est pas un produit ElGato. Elle utilise simplement le soft EyeTV pour fonctionner, sinon, elle n'a rien à voir avec ElGato. Elle se nomme EasyWatch de Satelco. 

Commandée, elle t'est livrée sous 48h00, le mode d'emploi est en Allemand, mais tu n'en a pas besoin, elle est d'une simplicité exemplaire. Sur leur site ils parlent de 149 euros, je l'ai personnellement payée 130 Euros au même endroit.


----------



## Giam_ (5 Août 2005)

Cyberdid5150 a dit:
			
		

> Attention, la carte PCMCIA n'est pas un produit ElGato. Elle utilise simplement le soft EyeTV pour fonctionner, sinon, elle n'a rien à voir avec ElGato. Elle se nomme EasyWatch de satelco.
> 
> lien vers la carte
> 
> Commandée, elle t'est livrée sous 48h00, le mode d'emploi est en Allemand, mais tu n'en a pas besoin, elle est d'une simplicité exemplaire. Sur leur site ils parlent de 149 euros, je l'ai personnellement payée 130 Euros au même endroit.



Combien pour le soft EyeTV ? l'antenne est-elle efficace ?


----------



## Cyberdid5150 (5 Août 2005)

Le soft EyeTV est gratos. L'antenne va bien, comme je t'ai dit, il ne faut pas compter regarder la TV dans le train, mais si ton Powerbook est statique, une fois que tu as trouvé la bonne orientation (uun peu comme toutes les antennes des autres systèmes), le système fonctionne impeccable.
J'en suis personnellement très content (quel pied de pouvoir regarder la TNT dans son lit, son Powerbook devant soi !).

Je mettrais ici sur ce topic, le lien vers la présentation pomme grenette que je vais mettre en ligne (quand le serveur pomme grenette aura repris un fonctionnement normal, il est actuellement en maintenance), tu pourra comme cela te faire une idée plus précise.


----------



## Cyberdid5150 (5 Août 2005)

Au fait, tu peux aussi relier la carte à ta prise d'antenne murale, là, tu n'aura plus aucun souci de réception, mais tu perds la mobilité du portable !


----------



## Giam_ (5 Août 2005)

OK, j'attend le résultat avec impatiente.  

Je ne te cache pas que j'aimerai investir dans un truc qui tienne vraiment la route. Et le fait de recevoir du numérique via une antenne n'est pas fait pour me rassurer...





J'apprend doucement mais j'aimerai éviter les pièges -- difficile n'est-ce pas --  :bebe:  :casse:


----------



## Giam_ (5 Août 2005)

Cyberdid5150 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, tu peux aussi relier la carte à ta prise d'antenne murale, là, tu n'aura plus aucun souci de réception, mais tu perds la mobilité du portable !



JUSTEMENT moi je fou pas mal de la mobilité : c'est histoire d'avoir une fenêtre sur le monde dans notre 25 m2...

Peut-on brancher l'EyeTV TNT de la même façon ? et là je crois que je tiens ma réponse !   :rose:


----------



## Joachim du Balay (6 Août 2005)

il y a un topic à ce propos chez Macbidouille...


----------



## Cyberdid5150 (6 Août 2005)

La Satelco est 200 fois plus simple à installer et à paramétrer, ne nécessite aucun drivers et ne nécessite pas non plus d'aller sur des sites cherfcher tel ou tel fichier .sys !

Pour un bidouilleur, pas mal (et encore...). Pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas envie de se casser la tête c'est zéro !

Si _GIAM est un bidouilleur, c'est du tout bon pour lui ce topic, sinon ma présentation de la Satelco devrait être en ligne avant la fin du week end sur pomme-grenette.org et tu te rendra compte de la qualité des images et de la simplicité à installer !


----------



## Cyberdid5150 (6 Août 2005)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> JUSTEMENT moi je fou pas mal de la mobilité : c'est histoire d'avoir une fenêtre sur le monde dans notre 25 m2...
> 
> Peut-on brancher l'EyeTV TNT de la même façon ? et là je crois que je tiens ma réponse !   :rose:



Je ne connais pas hélas l'EyeTV 410, mais je pense que ce devrait être faisable !

Attends quand même ma présentation avant de choisir !


----------



## Cyberdid5150 (6 Août 2005)

Voili voila, Présentation de la carte PCMCIA EasyWatch Mobile Terrestrial Receiver DVB-T SATELCO


----------



## Giam_ (9 Août 2005)

Ça va être pas mal d'attendre les résultats des captations en diverses régions. En tout cas un bon point pour toi Cyberdid5150 ! Bien que je ne sois pas très sensible au design allemand, là j'avoue - c'est pas mal.


----------



## golf (9 Août 2005)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> "captations"


:affraid:


----------



## Cyberdid5150 (9 Août 2005)

Du verbe Captationer, qui veut dire capter avec attention ;-)))))))

 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Giam_ (10 Août 2005)

Captation est un mot qui possède effectivement une définition - j'lai mis à ma sauce il est vrai   (mauvaise habitude sans doute)

>2ème essai : Ça va être pas mal d'attendre les diverses expériences de nos amis téléacheteurs. 

 :sleep:


----------



## Cyberdid5150 (10 Août 2005)

Tape Captation dans Google, le 1er résultat t'emmène sur un site de ?? Vidéo, et oui, captation existe bien.


----------



## Giam_ (10 Août 2005)

Cyberdid5150 a dit:
			
		

> Tape Captation dans Google, le 1er résultat t'emmène sur un site de ?? Vidéo, et oui, captation existe bien.



Merci ) j'me disais bien que je ne l'avais pas inventé ce mot ) stage vidéo effectué en mai à côté Lyon - mon prof est anglais alors ! une petite traduction franglaise et voilà... :king:


----------



## golf (10 Août 2005)

captation [n.f.]
1. (Droit) Manoeuvre délictueuse pour obtenir une donation.

Ce terme a bien quelques acceptions dérivées du verbe capter mais ce n'est pas dans le dictionnaire 

Et cela ne concerne pas la réception d'ondes de TV Hertziennes  :rateau: 

Google n'est pas une référence


----------



## Giam_ (11 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> captation [n.f.]
> 1. (Droit) Manoeuvre délictueuse pour obtenir une donation.
> 
> Ce terme a bien quelques acceptions dérivées du verbe capter mais ce n'est pas dans le dictionnaire
> ...


 

Golf est selon moi le meilleur correcteur d'orthographe, de fautes de vocabulaire et autres erreurs sémantiques de toute la sphère inter net, en tout cas meilleur que mon correcteur d'orthographe Word. Merci Golf.


----------



## power-mat (22 Août 2005)

Salut à tous 

Désirant moi aussi recevoir la télé sur mon powerbook (12"), j'aimerai quelques explications...

Quelle est la différence entre le eye TV à 150 euros qu'on trouve sur l'apple store::






et ce modèle de la marque Terratec, qui semble parfaitement identique au précédent:

 

Ce qui me trouble c'est que sur l'apple store il est compatible mac et que sur le site de terratec il n'est compatible que windows   

Si j'achete le terratec dans un magasin quelconque, va t il fonctionner sur mon mac ?

Merci à ceux qui pourront m'aider.


----------



## golf (22 Août 2005)

La base matérielle est la même seulement chez EyeTV elle est packagée avec l'offre logicielle ElGato EyeTV


----------



## Cyberdid5150 (22 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> La base matérielle est la même seulement chez EyeTV elle est packagée avec l'offre logicielle ElGato EyeTV




Et comme le logiciel EyeTV est en téléchargement libre, c'est tout bon !

 :rateau:


----------



## power-mat (22 Août 2005)

Cyberdid5150 a dit:
			
		

> Et comme le logiciel EyeTV est en téléchargement libre, c'est tout bon !


Ou ca ?
je le voit payant sur le site


----------



## Cyberdid5150 (23 Août 2005)

Non, il est gratos sur le site !

http://www.elgato.com/downloads/eyetv182update.zip

En fait, l'update est le produit complet.

Didier


----------



## power-mat (23 Août 2005)

Merci beaucoup 
Je vais donc essayer d'acheter la version Terratec censé compatible seulement windows, et tenter de le faire fonctionner sur mon mac avec ce logiciel.


----------



## Giam_ (23 Août 2005)

power-mat a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup
> Je vais donc essayer d'acheter la version Terratec censé compatible seulement windows, et tenter de le faire fonctionner sur mon mac avec ce logiciel.



Tu me tiens au courant ! (achat prévu pour octobre pour moi) - merci -


----------



## Cyberdid5150 (23 Août 2005)

OK n'oublie pas de poster tes résultats, ils vont intéresser pas mal de gens (moi en premier <

Merci

Cyberdid


----------



## power-mat (23 Août 2005)

Alors, je l'ai acheté mais... ya problème !

en effet quand je le branche au mac le logiciel eye tv ( téléchargé a partir du lien donné plus haut ) se lance bien mais l'assistant de configuration me demande la clé d'activation !!!
Dans la doc du site il disent qu'elle est marquée sur la pochette du CD mais là ya rien !
Et sur le cd il y a seulement le logiciel et les drivers pour windows...

Alors je fais quoi ? Dois-je payer le truc a 79 dollars sur le site pour avoir la clé et utiliser sur mac le boitier que j'ai déja payé 90 euros ?
   :hein:


----------



## Giam_ (23 Août 2005)

Rassure-toi power-mat ! Cyberdid5150 à réponse à tout   J'espère sincèrement que cela pourra s'arranger...


----------



## Cyberdid5150 (23 Août 2005)

Je comprends pas bien là ! J'ai mon EyeTV branché sur mon G5, j'ai installé le dit EyeTV sur toutes mes autres machines sans clé d'aucune sorte    

Quand tu as installé EyeTV, la boiboite Terratec était elle branchée ?

Je viens de refaire le test sur mon MacMini en virant toutes mes prefs EyeTV, et l'appli c'est installé sans souci.

Passe moi un petit mail cher Power Mat, on va essayer de résoudre la chose.


----------



## Cyberdid5150 (23 Août 2005)

Essaye une chose Power Mat. Quand tu installe EyeTV, ne choisis pas Terratec sur le premier tableau, mais EyeTV200 par exemple, fait suivant jusqu'à ce qu'il te demande de relier ton EyeTV 200 via le cable FireWire fourni. à ce moment là, clique sur Annuler.

EyeTV va se lancer, et là, va dans le menu EyeTV > Reglages matériel, déroule le menu déroulant  :mouais: et choisis terratec synergie.

Et dis nous si cela fonctionne.

Hope it works !  

J'ai néanmoins remarqué sur les 2 photos que tu as mis, les 2 boites ne sont pas identiques, l'une a 4 vis dessus (la Mac), l'autre n'en a pas, ce n'est donc pas la même offre matériel comme le disait Golf !

J'attends ta réponse.


----------



## power-mat (23 Août 2005)

Merci mais si je passe par un autre appareil eyetv, il dit apres qu il n y a aucun dispositif connecté...

ET a chaque fois quand je veut configurer mon truc, il met une fenetre avec nom et cle d activation...

Heu, là, pour la requête, non, désolé.
golf


----------



## golf (23 Août 2005)

Cyberdid5150 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai néanmoins remarqué sur les 2 photos que tu as mis, les 2 boites ne sont pas identiques, l'une a 4 vis dessus (la Mac), l'autre n'en a pas, ce n'est donc pas la même offre matériel comme le disait Golf !


Si Terratec ne fait qu'une version winmachin et ElGato la version Mac en OEM, cela ne doit pas être l'effet du hasard et ils ont dû prendre leur précautions !


----------



## Giam_ (23 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Si Terratec ne fait qu'une version winmachin et ElGato la version Mac en OEM, cela ne doit pas être l'effet du hasard et ils ont dû prendre leur précautions !



100% d'accord... :hosto: et c'est la mer.. pour notre ami power-mat malheureusement.

Bonne nuit à tous  :sleep:


----------



## Fanoo (7 Septembre 2005)

Je voudrais faire afficher mes merveilleux films iMovie sur ma TV.
je ne m'y retrouve pas trop en connection : est-ce que je dois acheter un cable S-vidéo ou Composite ???
 quelle est la meilleure solution ???

merci de votre aide...


----------



## Aerochris (16 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour, 

Ayant fait plusieurs recherches sur le web ainsi que sur ce forum, je ne trouve pas de tuner tnt en format clé usb, j'ai bien sur vu l'eyetv mais le prix est vraiment enorme comparer a ceux de PC, est ce que quelqu'un n'en connaitrait pas un à moins de 100¤, ca serait pour mon (futur) ibook, je n'en veus pas forcement une qui enregistre. 

Merci et désolé de recréer un post a ce sujet...

Christopher


----------



## golf (16 Octobre 2005)

En cl&#233; usb !
Je serais &#233;tonn&#233; que cela existe !!!


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (17 Octobre 2005)

Il en existe deux :
 le Miglia et l'eyeTv tous deux à 129 ¤ avec antenne fournie.

Tu peux les voir sur l'Apple Store.


----------



## golf (17 Octobre 2005)

Thierry GEFARD a dit:
			
		

> Il en existe deux...


Ce sont des périph usb mais pas des clés


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (17 Octobre 2005)

Oui ce ne sont pas des clés USB mais ils ont le même format et ils ressemblent pas mal à une clé USB.

Je pense que le post voulait dire "ressemblant à des clés USB".


----------



## AM28 (17 Octobre 2005)

j'attire ton attention sur les probèmes de sensibilité du tuner et de réception d'antenne de ces adaptateurs TNT de poche :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=115055 :hein: 

(à propos... je ne sais pas comment insérer proprement un message d'une discussion dans une autre discussion... :rose: )


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Octobre 2005)

AM28 a dit:
			
		

> j'attire ton attention sur les prob&#232;mes de sensibilit&#233; du tuner et de r&#233;ception d'antenne de ces adaptateurs TNT de poche :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=115055 :hein:
> 
> (&#224; propos... je ne sais pas comment ins&#233;rer proprement un message d'une discussion dans une autre discussion... :rose: )



Tu fais comme &#231;a : 

[URL="http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=115055" (Accolade ferm&#233;e)Tu mets ton texte ici[/URL]


----------



## AM28 (17 Octobre 2005)

voilou


----------



## golf (17 Octobre 2005)

Thierry GEFARD a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que le post voulait dire "ressemblant à des clés USB".





			
				Aerochris a dit:
			
		

> en format clé usb


Comme on travaille en "aveugle" sur les forums", j'aime bien qu'on soit assez précis 
Il a écrit *en format clé usb*, pas _*ressemblant*_ 
On ne sait jamais comment les gens interprètent, je me suis déjà fait piéger à cause de cela


----------



## AM28 (17 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais comme ça :
> 
> [url="http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=115055" (Accolade fermée)Tu mets ton texte ici[/URL]


 
merci  

et pour tomber pile à la hauteur d'un message spécifique dans la discussion ? (je sais... j'en demande beaucoup !  )


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Octobre 2005)

AM28 a dit:
			
		

> merci
> 
> et pour tomber pile &#224; la hauteur d'un message sp&#233;cifique dans la discussion ? (je sais... j'en demande beaucoup !  )


L'adresse pr&#233;cise d'un post est donn&#233;e par le num&#233;ro du post, en haut &#224; droite du post. Tu fais un clic droit, copier le lien, et voila...


----------



## AM28 (17 Octobre 2005)

*re-voilou*


----------



## Aerochris (17 Octobre 2005)

Merci beaucoup pour ces réponses, oui je voulais dire "ressemblance", un peus comme le tuner TNT intuix, mais le format du eye tv et le miglia vont tres bien aussi, tant qu'il rentre dans un sac a dos, pour ce qui est de la qualité, un ami en a un (la intuix) et la qualité est nikel, il n'a pas de probleme de récéption etc. Sinon personne n'en connait a moins de 100¤ ca me ferais c**** de mettre 120¤ la dedans!

Christopher


----------



## golf (17 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> En cl&#233; usb !
> Je serais &#233;tonn&#233; que cela existe !!!


H&#233; bien, je retire cet &#233;tonnement car je viens de voir une pub &#224; la t&#233;l&#233; sur un d&#233;codeur au "format" cl&#233; usb   
Une grosse cl&#233; certes, avec l'antenne int&#233;gr&#233;e et vue sur PC  :mouais: 
J'ai pas eu le temps de noter qui que ce soit car je zappais :rose:


----------



## Adrienhb (15 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Hé bien, je retire cet étonnement car je viens de voir une pub à la télé sur un décodeur au "format" clé usb
> Une grosse clé certes, avec l'antenne intégrée et vue sur PC :mouais:
> J'ai pas eu le temps de noter qui que ce soit car je zappais :rose:


 
Perso, je l'ai vue en vraie sur un pc... ouais une grosse clé usb, un cable et à laquelle on peut rajouter une antenne pour une meilleure réception.
Ca marche très bien sur pc, ça se trouve à Surcouf et je ne suis toujours pas allé voir si ça existait sur mac.

A.


----------

